# UDF Issue

## Guinpen

Hello,

I'm trying to moutn a UDF 2.50 or 2.60 DVD+R disc (don't remember which one, recorded with Nero 7). The mount fails, with the following in the system log:

```
UDF-fs: minUDFReadRev=250 (max is 201)
```

I do have the UDF option in my kernel enabled on a 2.6.17-gentoo-r7. Does this mean Linux only supports UDF up to 2.01?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Godji,

Yes - Linux only supports up to UDF 2.01.

----------

## Guinpen

That's a shame  :Sad:  How come nobody has implemented it yet? It's been 3 years since the 2.50 spec was published, and as far as I know, it's not a closed specification.

I really do find this surprising. Look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format#Native_OS_Support

 *Quote:*   

> Linux 2.6.X (Read+write) 1.02, 1.50,2.0x, 2.50, 2.60 (write supported on HDD, DVD-RAM, DVD+RW and CD-RW from 2.6.10 onward, earlier versions support less media)

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Godji,

Hmm. Looking in /usr/src/linux/fs/udf/ udf_sb.h, close to the top it says ...

```

#define UDF_MAX_READ_VERSION            0x0201

#define UDF_MAX_WRITE_VERSION           0x0201
```

Thats in 2.6.17-gentoo-r7.

Maybe there is a patch for later versions ?

----------

## Guinpen

If I were to simply change those two numbers, and recompile the kernel, would it work for read-only DVDs (that most likely don't implement the fancy stuff that UDF 2.50+ otherwise supports) or would all hell break loose?

----------

## thepustule

Yep - here's another chime in.

In trying to keep up with the latest stuff, I'm increasingly bumping into things where Linux is falling behind (by a factor of years) Windows in supporting certain types of hardware.

Currently tripping me up:

UDF 2.01 - I just got a blu-ray drive.  I guess I have to use Windows to access this device.

eSATA port multipliers - Can't use Linux with my Sonnet 5-bay.

These are easily available devices that lots of people will be buying.  For both of them, the specs have been out for years.  It's a little worriesome that Linux doesn't support these.

----------

## Atha

Hi!

Look here:

http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?group_id=295&atid=300295

Use "UDF 2.50 patch for linux-2.6.22-rc4 (and up)" for the now stable 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 kernel.

With this patch it should also be possible to read/write UDF-2.50 BluRay media.

Can you try and test? Just to confirm or to negate (??? I hope that negate is an english word. I'm not a very good english speaker)...

Greetings,

Andreas.

----------

## thepustule

I can confirm reading a Blu-Ray with this setup, but I haven't tried writing yet.

----------

## LAj

Yeahhh,

I'm going to apply this patch ...and read HD-DVD!!! 

How to apply a patch  :Very Happy:  ????

I'll get out  :Smile: 

Thank you

----------

